# SK6 Review



## vanburi (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking for any objective reviews or opinions on the Massive Audio SK6 component speakers. I can't seem to find much of anything on this series/line.
I simply cannot afford the CK6 right now and may have to just wait but, have found a good deal in the classifieds of this site for the SK6 and thought, I might try first...

Regards,


----------

